

ShowHN: A better way to view HN, Slashdot and your Newsgroups.   - ionwake
http://www.sagebump.com/?view=technocrat&info&this_time_it_works
SageBump is basically what I see sitting on top of other news sites.  Simply put, it is an aggregator of aggregators, customised to your preferences.<p>Please note - the first load time, and subsequent loads after configuration changes can take up to a minute, I am working on improving this, but alot of data is polled from multiple sources so it is not an easy fix.<p>It is currently in beta but it &quot;should&quot; hold up for a few thousand users.  I am ready to receive feedback so please feel free to give me pointers and your thoughts.<p>Any questions? Try the Information menu on the top right, then the Why? and How? tabs for a full explanation, or just ask me here.<p>Oh finally if you like it please upvote and share it! Sorry to be a beggar, I simply have no funds for marketing this experiment.<p>Thank you
======
ionwake
SageBump is basically what I see sitting on top of other news sites. Simply
put, it is an aggregator of aggregators, customised to your preferences.

Please note - the first load time, and subsequent loads after configuration
changes can take up to a minute, I am working on improving this, but alot of
data is polled from multiple sources so it is not an easy fix.

It is currently in beta but it "should" hold up for a few thousand users. I am
ready to receive feedback so please feel free to give me pointers and your
thoughts.

Any questions? Try the Information menu on the top right, then the Why? and
How? tabs for a full explanation, or just ask me here.

Thank you

